# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Najnovija TV kampanja zaklade Ana Rukavina - krv iz pupkovine biološki otpad ???

## magistra

:Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## magistra

Pobjegla mi tema.
Dakle, gledam ja telkač i primijetim najnoviju kampanju zaklade Ana Rukavina. I u spotu veli liječnica da krv iz pupkovine svakako treba donirati jer u suprotnom završi kao biološki otpad. 
A što je s puštanjem pupkovine i posteljice da otpulsiraju do kraja? Zašto se opstetricija ne educira na tom području?
RODA-e?

----------


## Sony

Bok magistra!
I meni je to zaparalo uho iako je cijeli spot jako topao i njezan.. Ne znam odgovor,mozda zato sto se uglavnom nakon poroda ne ceka prestanak pulsiranja pa se to odista baca kao otpad.. Navike su grda stvar.
Ne znam ni zasto s nitko nije zakacio na tvoju temu..

----------


## emily

i ja sam primijetila taj spot, i tu recenicu

i komentirala, samo svojim doma, doduse

----------


## zasad skulirana

i ja sam primjetila...a,to je ipak reklama tako da u svrhu poticanja doniranja se mogu izreć i "male" neistine...

reći će oni u svoju obranu da je praksa takva da se prerano klema,što je vjerojatno istina mada se u zadnje vrijeme sve više rodilišta busa da čekaju...(evo ja neki dan bila na trudničkom tečaju u bolnici pa su to naglasili)

----------


## josipal

za vecinu populacije: "otpad" je lakse donirati

----------


## Sony

> za vecinu populacije: "otpad" je lakse donirati


Mislim da je ovo The Point!
Osim toga, lakse je voditi se za reklamom popularne organizacije nego sama promisljati o toj temi i sama donijeti odluku

----------


## magistra

Ne stane to u 30 sekundi spota, ali što nije ispravnije reći da ta krv djetetu treba i da bi pri porodu medicinsko osoblje umjesto da prerano reže pupkovinu trebalo pustiti da se sva krv iz posteljice transferira djetetu ali da je ta tekućina od iznimne važnosti i da mole da se donira u svrhu spašavanja nečijeg života.

Uh, kad se čitam vidim da je teško. To je tema za neku drugu kampanju.

----------

